# Central Ohio forum meet up information...



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

*Central Ohio forum meet-up*
Sunday, September 8, 2013, 5:00 p.m.  10:00 p.m.
Highbanks Metropark, Mansion Shelter (reserved)
9466 US Rt 23 N
Lewis Center, OH 43035
(northern Franklin & southern Delaware counties)
www.metroparks.net/ParksHighbanks.aspx

Potluck, very casual. We should be able to fish the Olentangy, as long as the weathers good. The shelter has two large grills (bring your own meat), electricity, stone fireplace, and four big picnic tables. Spouses welcome, although I might leave mine at home . 

Note: Columbus Metroparks does not permit alcohol. 

Please respond to this thread if you plan on making it...

Questions? PM me or Mr. A.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

> Note: Columbus Metroparks does not permit alcohol.


ah damn! i was going to bring a 5 gallon keg of one of our prototype beers


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Silent Mike said:


> ah damn! i was going to bring a 5 gallon keg of one of our prototype beers


We'll just sit around your vehicle all night.....


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm in and will be there nice and early to help get the grill going. I'm bringing opened bottles of coke, and will try to get together with newb for a pork shoulder......

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I was just thinking about out and wer should get a head count of members so we can plan accordingly. So if you would like to attend please rsvp to this thread.

And if you have questions our need something please feel free to PM myself or Dealz.

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Its a drive for me but if I'm able too I'd love to come and finally put some faces to the words of wisdom! Lol..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

I'll be there for the thing!

In the meantime, I'll be offline [a welcome break for you all], i know, for the next week or so as it's off to the west coast and the sierras for me...

one damn trout is all i ask!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

...and a salmon. a nice big salmon. 

i'll stuff its belly with hot rocks and cover it with pine boughs, while watching the sun set over the snow capped peaks as my vision fades to black from all the bourbon 

and altitude sickness........




see ya soon-ish


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> I was just thinking about out and wer should get a head count of members so we can plan accordingly. So if you would like to attend please rsvp to this thread.
> 
> And if you have questions our need something please feel free to PM myself or Dealz.
> 
> ...


Good idea...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

If my school work and check book allow for me to have a free day I wouldn't mind showing for a fun day. DStiner if I do go and you would like to car pool I would be up for that? Is the group floating or wading the river I have never been here before?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Deazl666 said:


> We should be able to fish the Olentangy, *as long as the weathers good*.


...and the Army Corps of Engineers cooperates.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

smallie tourney?


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Depending on if we float or not wise2ohio that could work.. if I come ill probably bring my fishing buddy (he's to busy on black ops 2 to take two minuted to join ogf lol) and two yaks if theres gonna be a float..im not familier with the area either so idk what fishing options there are.. but anyways Dunno how to get a third yak on a naked roof jetta lol.. but if no float just pm closer to the date and ill know for sure if I'm able to go or not. Side note we should try and get a float on the koko going! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Sounds fun - I am hoping to make it - Marking it on the calendar now.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Can you even get boats in (or out) at Highbanks? I have no idea...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Should sticky this.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> Can you even get boats in (or out) at Highbanks? I have no idea...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


If it's a scale model. More of a wading stream.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

I will be there, I may be a little closer to 8 o'clock but I would love to finally get to meet the group.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm in fo sho


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Photog said:


> If it's a scale model. More of a wading stream.


That's what I thought...


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm all about unstructured events; I'll provide name tags and sharpies, and set out a donation bucket to recoup some of the cost for the shelter. 

Other than that, whatever everyone wants to do is fine by me, just don't forget to bring food to eat and to share. 

Also, maybe those of us who are up for it can hit a pub afterward...


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

there is a new Yabo's tacos near sawmill pkwy and 750 if anyone is interested after..


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Deazl666 said:


> Can you even get boats in (or out) at Highbanks? I have no idea...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


From the parking lot at the northwest corner of the park, it is a pretty easy drag to the river. If the river is around or a little above normal summer pool, you can paddle up and down in that area with minimal effort.

And, yeah, it's a great place to wet wade this time of year.....well, usually....It's insanely high right now, but that could change in a day if they shut off at Delaware.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

So far, counting replies and adding a few +1's, were are sitting at about 20 ppl. There has to be more than that who can attend. Hell, I'll bring my kids, now we dot at 24, LOL....

Also, I say we have a small tourney at the site, on the day of. Biggest fish gets bragging rights for one year till the next meet up, or until we get sick of hearing about it!

I have a shiney new Rapala lure I'll put up as a prize for 1st place. C'mon, who's in?

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I'll come if Bobk comes and we could chat over a bowl of baked beans! He thinks I'm a goof. Lol!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Bump.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> Bump.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Who goes there? 

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Dealz and I would like to invite all of the members (and friends/family) our for this unsanctioned meet. I'm even donating a shiney new lure for the fishing contest!

Please feel free to post an RSVP top this thread, and if you have any questions you can PM myself or Dealz.

Thanks again! Hope everyone can make it!

Newb, PM me if you read this....

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I live 5 minutes away. I should be able to pop in and say hello.


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

Are ex-central ohio residents invited?


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

ajangsta04 said:


> Are ex-central ohio residents invited?


Definitely.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Anyone that's want to attend is more than welcome to!

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Bump 

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Sounds like a lot of fun - If I am not out fishing I will try to stop by.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Mr. A said:


> Also, I say we have a small tourney at the site, on the day of. Biggest fish gets bragging rights for one year till the next meet up, or until we get sick of hearing about it!
> 
> I have a shiney new Rapala lure I'll put up as a prize for 1st place. C'mon, who's in?


Everybody brings something to throw in the pot, winner takes all?


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Is it going to be under 18 friendly? I'm fifteen and am looking to go

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, we are going to have Kids there, so you will be more than old enough.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

BassBoss said:


> Is it going to be under 18 friendly? I'm fifteen and am looking to go
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That's the reason why we're not doing this at a bar, although that can always happen afterward. Hopefully someone can show us some holes in the tangy for those of us who don't fish it...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Since I have never fished this area just wondering what is the normal depth of this area and is it wading or yaking the river?


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

wis2ohio said:


> Since I have never fished this area just wondering what is the normal depth of this area and is it wading or yaking the river?


I think somewhere back in the thread it was said that it would be tough to launch or land at Highbanks. Personally, I'd rather meet and hang out with other forum members up at the shelter than fish, but that's just me...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Bump - Hoping for a good turnout! Hopefully some of the Olentangy guys will show up and give the rest of a few tips on that stretch of the river...


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

When you bump will you post the information. A lot of people won't dig through the entire thread to find the info.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Bonecrusher said:


> When you bump will you post the information. A lot of people won't dig through the entire thread to find the info.


Central Ohio forum (unsanctioned) meet-up
Sunday, September 8, 2013, 5:00 p.m.  10:00 p.m.
Highbanks Metropark, Mansion Shelter (reserved)
9466 US Rt 23 N
Lewis Center, OH 43035
(northern Franklin & southern Delaware counties)
www.metroparks.net/ParksHighbanks.aspx

Potluck, very casual. We should be able to fish the Olentangy, as long as the weathers good. The shelter has two large grills (bring your own meat), electricity, stone fireplace, and four big picnic tables. Spouses welcome, although I might leave mine at home . 

Note: Columbus Metroparks does not permit alcohol. 

Please respond to this thread if you plan on making it...

Questions? PM me or Mr. A.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Just spoke to ShakeDown and we are officially sanctioned as an official OGF meet & greet!

Come one come all to the official Central Ohio meet and greet!

Mr. A


----------



## Knopper76 (Jul 20, 2008)

This is great I plan to come and meet some of you personally as well.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I'll shoot up after work. Should be fun


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Might need a couple shelter houses.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> Just spoke to ShakeDown and we are officially sanctioned as an official OGF meet & greet!
> 
> Come one come all to the official Central Ohio meet and greet!
> 
> Mr. A


That's excellent news!!! Remember everyone to bring your own meat and whatever else you need to grill!!! I plan on bringing a bunch of snack food to share...


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm going to try to make it as well, but weekends are pretty hectic now with football. Need to put some faces to names & trade some lies with fellow fishermen.


----------



## Riverdog (Aug 12, 2013)

gosh, I'll be at an event sunday, but I may be tempted to leave early and hit this up for a few hours, especially if there will be people to give me some smally tips XD


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

i dont think ill be able to make it...have fun!


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

Hope to make it.... will confirm. Thanks for the invite


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> Central Ohio forum (unsanctioned) meet-up
> Sunday, September 8, 2013, 5:00 p.m.  10:00 p.m.
> Highbanks Metropark, Mansion Shelter (reserved)
> 9466 US Rt 23 N
> ...


We are one week away, just a quick bump to remind everyone!

Andrew

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jiginbrian (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm from Medway (southwest) count me in...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

At this time I am planning to come and hopefully make a few new friends.


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm in!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi everyone - In the spirit of this being a potluck, I'm bringing a deli platter that will feed about 20. We should have plenty of food to go around if everyone brings food to share. See you Sunday!!!


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

So. I've been offline for a bit. Im back from Sri Lanka. 27 hours of travel time from Colombo-to-Columbus, but I happen to be back in time for the meetup.

Never did get a chance to fish on this trip. no gear, not even a cuban reel type of setup. best offer i got was for a $100 Chinese reel/pole/tackle combo actually worth about $1.

Im jet-lagged and half in the bag while trying to readjust to the 13 hr time difference, but I think Ill be ablwe to make it to the meet-up. 

Here I Am. Ready and able to help make this thing happen. I will, unfortunately, be unable to provided long smoked BBQ because of time constraints. 

To those who answered the call to arms for real BBQ (which I helped instigate, sorry guys) I have already been pre-approved by the wife to help out with those who are throwing down the real deal for the event. {Mr. A and others, PM me to coordinate} So despite the needs of my one month estranged kids and wife for my comapny, I will do my best to attend the event and even be a smoke-monkey if it is called for.

ugh! this is taking too long to get the thoughts out. I gotta go to sleep now. PM me for my contact info phone etc or offer it and Ill help do my part to make this a go-to event.

ok. drunk now. I go to bed.

the freshwater_newb
aka - alex


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> Central Ohio forum (unsanctioned) meet-up
> Sunday, September 8, 2013, 5:00 p.m.  10:00 p.m.
> Highbanks Metropark, Mansion Shelter (reserved)
> 9466 US Rt 23 N
> ...


Ok fellas, I'm bumping the meet and greet one more time. We will have lots of room so we'd like to see as many people as possible at this function. Bring the wives and kids, or bring a faux wife and ill loan you a kid or two!

Mr. A


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm swinging by. And I have kids to loan out also. No credit check required and the return policy is very loose.
See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

One last thing. You guys wanna have a friendly lil tournament or something? Not like a huge hardcore deal but bragging rights? Also, I don't fish the scioto much since I'm in licking. But what species are in there so I know what to bring? Any flatties? If yes ill bring some lil gills from my pet pond that anyone can use.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I won't say that there aren't flats in there but its not known for them. My guess is gear up for smallmouth and you're good to go.

I won't be fishing, but I do have a new rapala lure that I am throwing in as a prize for any tourney that goes on. If no tourney then it will go to the person that came the farthest to be there.

Also, if you wanna take a walk with your family bring your walking shoes cause the trails are paved and long! 

Mr. A


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

Looks like I am confirmed attending the event. Won't be up there 'til nearly 6 though. 

Not able to bring the bbq goodness so I will be arriving with two dozen all-beef dogs, buns and a quart of yellow mustard. Might try to also show up with a nice end of summer, cucumber salad as it's looking like the event could be veg deficient.

See you there. I'll be the sleepy guy in the corner.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who came out tonight. It was nice to finally put names and faces to screen names.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> Thanks to everyone who came out tonight. It was nice to finally put names and faces to screen names.


I'll second that. Seemed like a real good group of guys! Thanks again...

Mr. A


----------



## Specktur (Jun 10, 2009)

Had a good time. Nice to meet some real people and know that I am not alone. Did find my way to the river after the sun set. Took the mown path to the ampitheatre and followed the river bed south from there until I found water. Got four or five strikes on a Pop-R, couple of hook-ups, and got one 11" sm to shore before he flopped off.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Just so everyone one knows I am a man of my word I gave the shiny new rapala lure to Riverdog since he was the only one that had some luck on the river and came back to talk about it! LOL, congrats again Riverdog!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Please close the thread. Thank you all for showing up!

Mr. A


----------

